# Radio speakers...



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the size of the factory radio speakers, front and rear. 1985 Quantum wagon. Thanks.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

4x6


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*radio speakers...*

jlw.... Thank you!!


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*radio speakers...*

jlw...Thanks!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

I have Infinity 2 way panel speakers in mine 3.5" primary with 1" tweeters. Not the most flush fit but they are mounted all around.
Probably not going to keep them.


----------

